# Bloody Mucus



## terrijane (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an 11 year old Beardie who in the last few weeks has started sneezing and discharging a bloody mucus from her nose. We have seen the vet and he said it was prob an infection gave her anti-inflammatories etc. I thought this had worked until today when she did an almighty sneeze and discharged this bloody mucus. Any help would be appreciated if anyone has experienced the same sort of thing as Im starting to worry if its more serious.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry my answer will not help you worry less, the only dog I have come a across with these symptoms belonged to a friend of mine, and he had a tumour in his nasal cavity, I hope someone can come up with something more positive, but you need to go back to your vet.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have to agree with Jenny Olley the only one that I knew had the same thing - get a second opinion and don't leave it go if nec have scans if they are clear all well and good but at least if there is a problem they can think about helping her earlier.


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it from both nostrils that the bloody discharge is coming from or just one? I agree that another vet visit is needed as at some point your dog may require xrays/endoscopy just in case there is something in the nostrils, or further up causing the problem.


----------



## terrijane (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 
It is just the right nostril. she is also shaking her head and sneezing as well. I am taking her back to the vet Monday, so will let you all know how I get on. thanks for all the help with your repies.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terrijane said:


> Hi
> It is just the right nostril. she is also shaking her head and sneezing as well. I am taking her back to the vet Monday, so will let you all know how I get on. thanks for all the help with your repies.


Afraid we have not been of a lot of help, but we are all here if you need to talk at anytime - hope everything goes ok on Monday let us know


----------



## Tara30 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
This may help you, hope so.

Epistaxis: The Bloody Nose

Regards
Dog Health Essentials to End the Anxiety of Dog Care


----------



## terrijane (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 
Just thought I'd let you all know Gemma is going in for exploratory on Monday. I'll let you know the outcome. Fingers crossed


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope all goes well will keep my fingers crossed for u and gemma


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terrijane said:


> Hi
> Just thought I'd let you all know Gemma is going in for exploratory on Monday. I'll let you know the outcome. Fingers crossed


Thoughts will be with you and Gemma - fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## terrijane (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi I thought I had better post about Gemma's exploritory that she had. Not good news though I think I was prepaired for the bleak side of things. Unfortunately she has a large mass in her nasal cavity which is cancerous, I think it has been there a while without our knowledge. This all happened a week ago and we have all been away to Dartmoor for one last holiday which she loved though she is now very tired. I now worry about Busby the border collie as he is going to find it tough without her he is 7 but still a baby. I wont let her suffer and it will be done at home, so she is comfortable. Thanks for all words of help and advice.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear about gemma. i lost a spaniel lady last year to cancer. you will know when the time has come. my thoughts are with you. please give gemma a big hug from me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry the news is not good,,,,give her a big hug from me,, and my heart goes out to you,


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your sad news, it must be such a difficult time for you at the moment. Thinking of you all and sending hugs to you, Gemma and Busby. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## madra (Feb 26, 2010)

dear Terrijane, 
Sorry about Gemma. Your case sounds exactly like what we are going through currently with BinBin. I have a sort of morbid question. I think the answer would be really helpful. Once it became clear what Gemma's illness was, how long did you keep her alive? How did you know when the time was right? Any advice would be appreciated. 
madra


----------



## terrijane (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Madra
Sorry to hear that you may be going through the same. I lost Gemma about six weeks after diagnosis very quickly really, it didn't give us time for all of it to sink in. We came back from Easter on Dartmoor and on the Easter Monday she was very tired and couldn't stop sneezing. I was really worried that she would haemorrhage- I couldn't do that to her it would have been terrible. We were only back a few hours and I said to my O/H that it was time. Gem just looked so tired as though she just lost her zest she knew and I knew it was time to say bye. No one can tell you when it is right, its something inside, I have always maintained that I would never let any of mine suffer.They give so much, so in return we have to think of them when the time comes as they have no conscious thoughts they don't understand why??? but you as their friend and owner do.
My heartfelt best wishes to you.
Teri


----------



## madra (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Teri, 
Thanks so much. I think it is indeed time. We're probably fighting that more out of selfish reasons than anything else. He has some good moments still but they're just not enough, and he's on about 5 different pills. He also has pretty bad arthritis. Your mail helped us a lot. Thanks so much. 
Hope all is well with your other dog(s). 
Mac


----------



## BeccyNewman (Mar 23, 2018)

terrijane said:


> I have an 11 year old Beardie who in the last few weeks has started sneezing and discharging a bloody mucus from her nose. We have seen the vet and he said it was prob an infection gave her anti-inflammatories etc. I thought this had worked until today when she did an almighty sneeze and discharged this bloody mucus. Any help would be appreciated if anyone has experienced the same sort of thing as Im starting to worry if its more serious.


Hi Terri I can see this was written some time ago but really could do with some advise my staff who's now 12 started backword sneezing few weeks back then had and green mucus and bleeding from the left nostril I have been to the vet and paid over £2000 to get answers to whitch them have none ! They have said the camera will only go so far and the X-rays showed nothing. I have be told by them the next step is to see a specialist this I can't aford ! I read your story and think my dog may have this dose this sound similar to your poor dog many thanks for your time xxxx


----------

